# Missing /lib/rcsripts/net.modules.d [SOLVED]

## darklegion

I get this message on boot, or when starting a service (such as samba).

```

 * Starting 

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting 

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed service net.lo

 *         samba was not started.

```

I also get this in my /var/log/messages :

```

Jul  4 00:58:27 gentoo rc-scripts: no interface module has been loaded

Jul  4 00:58:27 gentoo rc-scripts: no interface module has been loaded

Jul  4 00:58:27 gentoo rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed service net.lo

Jul  4 00:58:27 gentoo rc-scripts:         samba was not started.

```

This leaves with no networking on boot BTW.

I am running Gentoo 2006.0/~AMD64 if that could be an issue.

Where can I get hold of this missing directory?

ThanksLast edited by darklegion on Tue Jul 04, 2006 3:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Did someone forget to etc-update?

----------

## darklegion

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Did someone forget to etc-update?

 

Correct  :Smile: 

----------

## Nu-kid

All of a sudden i reboot my PC and as I boot I start getting these messages. What does this mean? I have entries in /etc/init.d for net.eth0 & net.eth1

The whole message when booting reads:

/etc/init.d/net.lo     line34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: no such file or directory

no interface module has been loaded 

cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

/etc/init.d/net.eth0     line34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: no such file or directory

no interface module has been loaded 

cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

/etc/init.d/net.eth1    line34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: no such file or directory

no interface module has been loaded 

cannot start netmount as net.eth1 could not start

I have 2 nics when I do a lspc it shows 1 nic as SMC1211TX and the other as D-Link rtl3189

So I checked my kernel to make sure I had them enabled which I do. But really just 2 days ago I had no problem with getting network access at all. They would get IP addresses at boot up.

Waassuupp with this!!!

Thnx.

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> What does this mean? I have entries in /etc/init.d for net.eth0 & net.eth1 

 It's the baselayout update to 1.12.4-rX. Most people seem to solve it by deleting net.eth0 and net.eth1 from /etc/init.d and making them symlinks to net.lo.

----------

## dj_farid

I had the same problem. Solved it the way wynn described (before I read it here).

Why did the baselayout break things?

----------

## UberLord

 *dj_farid wrote:*   

> Why did the baselayout break things?

 

Why didn't you symlink your network scripts? If you did that in the first place then this would have never happened.

----------

## dj_farid

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *dj_farid wrote:*   Why did the baselayout break things? 
> 
> Why didn't you symlink your network scripts? If you did that in the first place then this would have never happened.

 

How do you do that? I must have missed it completely.

----------

## UberLord

cd /etc/init.d

rm -f net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

Rinse and repeat for every net.* script except of course for net.lo

----------

## kallamej

Merged Nu-kid's post with replies to this thread.

----------

## poormandave

Howdy,

I'm afraid I'm having this same series of error messages, and etc-update didn't help.  I'm not sure where to go from here, and would welcome any advice.  Just to be clear, my individual network adapter scripts are linked to net.lo; it is net.lo that is refusing to start.

Thanks

Edit: I gave in and did a full system update, and that fixed the problem, so this must be an older issue (yeah, I know all the posts are much older than mine... that's what 270 days of uptime get you).  Anyway, yeah, this is no longer an issue for me.

----------

